# Can't disable updates on Windows 10



## fantastik (May 17, 2013)

Hi,
Excuse me if my english is not so good.
In Windows 10 Pro x64 i can`t disable the updates, as i did without problems in Windows 7/8.1
In control panel/settings/updates/advanced options i chose notify on shedule restart and defer upgrades and still Windows do updates after restart.
The only two options are notify to shedule restart and automatic. I have no option to disable updates.
How to set, where to click to do not Windows updates?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

You cannot disable updates on windows 10 home versions 

There are some work-arounds available on the web, however, because there are quite a few bugs still in Windows 10 - a lot of the updates are important


----------



## fantastik (May 17, 2013)

I edit my post. It`s pro version, not home, if this have meaning.
I sought on ather pleaces in Windows settings-control panel/choose how updates sre delivered and nothing.
Is it sure that it have no option to lose not my time with Windows updates, they are not important for my way to use the computer?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I only have windows 10 home , and not pro on any of my PCs - so I have not tried this out and have no idea if it works or not 
I say that because windows 10 is changing quite a lot 
http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/...atic-updates-enable-disable-windows-10-a.html


----------



## fantastik (May 17, 2013)

Very helpfull link!
Thanks to etaf !!!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I am led to believe that in the latest build of W10, those options have been disabled /prevented from use/overridden anyway, unless you are domain joined or using a WSUS server. There is alleged to be a release sometime this year or next year for Windows update for business that will allow delay of updates for a specified period, to allow a company to test compatibility with existing software/hardware etc. but not to permanently ignore updates


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks Derek, I suspected that maybe the case, nice to have it confirmed 


> I say that because windows 10 is changing quite a lot


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

There is currently a petition to try to persuade Microsoft to change the update mechanism and give choice back to the user
https://www.change.org/p/satya-nadella-microsoft-what-computer-users-want-changed-in-windows-10
The more people that sign it, the more chance we have of persuading Microsoft to give users the choice about when & what to update


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Signed 
I have had a few PCs given to me that failed following a BAD update on previous versions of windows - so this should be a choice 
*fantastik*
i have setup a cople of simple scripts to stop windows update service 
However, because you dont get a choice - all it will do is delay the update until you start the service 
And I have not tested recently


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

In Windows 10 Pro x64 I can confirm that Options 1 and 2 at *etaf's* link (repeated below) are available. They seem to do the same thing, after I did #1 the registry settings were the same as given by #2.

After I did option 1 subsection 'Notify for download and notify for install' I clicked on 'Check for Updates' and an update for Windows Defender downloaded and installed itself !
To be fair the linked article did say 'Sometimes it may take a while for it to kick in to not automatically download and install updates though.'

I'll keep an eye on it and post in this thread again if/when I know more about it's effectiveness.

http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/...atic-updates-enable-disable-windows-10-a.html

(quick tip, if you try #1 press Win key + R then type gpedit.msc and press enter to open the Local Group Policy Editor)


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

There was another Windows Defender update but this time it asked if I wanted to download it or not, I clicked on a 'download' button on the Windows update window (settings > update and security) and it downloaded _and_ installed it.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

The gpedit works, I’ve had it in place since the RTM release on two machines. At the top of the Windows update screen it should read “Some settings are managed by your organization” and no, this computer is not part of any organization, just personal use. I also have device installation settings set to not allow driver updates. Just noticed with build 10565 that the device install settings are now different than previous builds, it’s just a straight Yes or No and that’s it. Hopefully with the TH_2 update Microsoft will easy off the force updates, far as drivers go.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

What I am saying and warning about is, with each new update to W10, various functions or settings or tweaks are added or removed or blocked or allowed. build 10565 on insider track has a lot of changes, including the ability to activate from a fresh install using existing W7/W8 key and rumour has it that next build will have a lot more changes

Forced updates are a sore subject with Microsoft at the moment and conflicting information keeps leaking out of Redmond. Almost everybody on the outside wants the ability to totally control updates ourselves. Redmond appear to want to prevent users blocking/changing/ rejecting updates, except enterprise domain joined computers or those using WSUS, and even those to only be able to delay & not reject updates.

I honestly don't know the eventual outcome but it is possible for Microsoft to prevent the GPedit and registry tweaks and automatically reverse them with each new build released either via insider track or public updates.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

I get what you’re saying Derek. 
From what I have noticed with the gpedit option in place since build 10240 and going through all the build updates up to 10565, is that the gpedit has never been modified back to default. However, with the “Device Installation Settings” is always reset to default with each new build (annoying). But like you said, who knows what a major update for RTM will do.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

FYI I'm only using the 10240 build of Win 10 Pro x64


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Had an update and had to click the 'download' button in the Windows Update window before it would do so, then it downloaded and installed. So it looks like the 'gpedit' method is still working.


----------

